# How do I make my lotion thinner?



## tlt503 (Jan 15, 2012)

I am new to making lotions.  But I would like to to know how to make it thinner.  This is the recipe I used:
2.7oz goat milk
15.3oz water
1.2oz shea butter
1.7 oz jojoba oil
1oz almond oil
1.2oz emulsifying wax
.2oz germall plus
.1oz fragrance

This is a recipe i got from the internet.  It's not too bad, I think it needs to be a little thinner.  Should I just add more water?  My hands seem to be a little greasy feeling after applying it....I wondered if that would go away if I thinned out the lotion?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PreciousSoaps (Jan 15, 2012)

I just add a little extra water to my lotions to make them thinner.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes- add more water. But you'll need to reduce one of your other ingredients to compensate for its addition.


IrishLass


----------

